# The Final Countdown



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

I've just purchased a set of ESA Pros and received my 3sixty.3 in the mail. I have to break everything down soon and install all the new stuff, but here is my final revision to my system:

ESA Pros - RF 300x2
18Sound 6nd430 - RF 1000x2
Sundown SA8V2 or JL 10W6V2 - RF T-1000BDCP

Yes I know there may be better amps to match with my woofer or sub or even horns, but I think Rockford has decent (not best) stuff that fits my application all the way around. It'll match nicely with my 3sixty.3 and matching amps is always appealing. 

What I really want to know is whether or not I should be using different woofers. I *will not* be using kick panels so the 6.5s will be mounted in the doors. I've heard JL C5s are pretty decent from someone, but not too sure if they are better suited than the 6nd430s (which have been recommended to me). 

I also want to know if I should find a way to incorporate midrange speakers. Reading a bunch of different threads is getting me all jumbled with what SHOULD be in a stereo system. If I read correctly, this is the typical frequency ranges for speakers:

Horns: 1,200Hz-20,000 Hz
Midrange: 300Hz-1,200Hz
Midbass: 100Hz-300Hz
Sub: <100Hz

If this is the case then am I missing out on nearly 1000Hz of response? Am I going to be able to cross my midbass a little higher to pick up the slack or should I invest in midrange speakers? If so does anyone have any recommendations? 

For every thread I walk into with questions, it seems I leave with more questions lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ive run the Cd Ultra drivers with the ND430s with Xo points of 69hz to 1.2khz and 1.2khz and up.
switched the ND430 out for JL C5.

ND430 is very open, natural sounding midrange. Midbass is very tight, quick and snappy.
C5 are very easy to tune, have a warmer tonality and midbass isnt as tight and snappy but has more weight behind it.


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> Ive run the Cd Ultra drivers with the ND430s with Xo points of 69hz to 1.2khz and 1.2khz and up.
> switched the ND430 out for JL C5.
> 
> ND430 is very open, natural sounding midrange. Midbass is very tight, quick and snappy.
> C5 are very easy to tune, have a warmer tonality and midbass isnt as tight and snappy but has more weight behind it.


Thanks for the response! It must have been you that I heard the C5s were decent. I think I read your thread concerning the difference between the C5s and the ZRs. And was it you that had the ND430s on shelf waiting to be sold? If so what would you like for them? 

If I can cross over the 6.5s to 1.2khz, that would be awesome, but do you notice the tonality getting muffled by the lower frequencies at all?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the 8ohm version. 2 matching pair. one BNIB and another I used for a few months in my competition car.
Most all mids can easily play at least 70hz to 4khz

if you think about most comp sets...the Tweeter Xo point is around 3khz or 4khz with the passive.
So the mids need to be able to play cleanly that high.

The C5 are more than decent. Mark Elderidge runs all off the shelf C5 in his vehicle and its won...oh....half dozen or more finals in every organization.


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Mic10is said:


> I have the 8ohm version. 2 matching pair. one BNIB and another I used for a few months in my competition car.
> Most all mids can easily play at least 70hz to 4khz
> 
> if you think about most comp sets...the Tweeter Xo point is around 3khz or 4khz with the passive.
> ...


Awesome! Thank you very much. Is the 8ohm desirable? Seems the 4ohm is unavailable, but if you're interested I'd love to buy a set from you! 

I have yet to find a place that sells separate components. It would be preferable over buying the whole component set and ditching the tweeters for sure. Again thanks for the quick and informative response. You guys definitely make acquiring knowledge in the field easy!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont have any issues with the 8ohm bc the JL amps put out same power at 4ohm and 8ohm. 
But since they are also 6db more efficient than most "car" speakers you could use the 8ohm without much issue.

PM and we can work something out if you want my pair


----------

